
Uber has been built directly into Google Maps - electriclove
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/uber-has-been-built-directly-into-google-maps/
======
webmaven
It would be pretty sweet if Google made this kind of integration a generally
available API.

Craigslist, AirBnB, Open311, there are a _lot_ of location-based interactions
that could be accomplished with very little friction.

------
wodenokoto
I haven't updated to a Google maps version with this feature, but my current
version does give me Uber fare estimation and a link to the app and these are
labelled as advertisement, so I really do wonder what Uber is paying for this
sort of integration.

